# Xbox Live Bans Lesbian Gamer, Microsoft Apologizes



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The Xbox Live banning of a lesbian gamer who self-identified her sexuality created a huge furor on Thursday, prompting Microsoft to characterize its own banning policies as "inelegant."

After identifying herself as a homosexual in her Xbox Live profile, the woman was repeatedly harassed by other players, before Microsoft suspended her account, saying that other gamers found her lesbianism offensive."
http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/02/xbox-live-bans.html


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> "The Xbox Live banning of a lesbian gamer who self-identified her sexuality created a huge furor on Thursday, prompting Microsoft to characterize its own banning policies as "inelegant."
> 
> After identifying herself as a homosexual in her Xbox Live profile, the woman was repeatedly harassed by other players, before Microsoft suspended her account, saying that other gamers found her lesbianism offensive."
> http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/02/xbox-live-bans.html


like having a sexual preference in a gaming community that has stupid 12yos and adults that act like 12yo would be a smart thing Microsoft....


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree with Couriant,What difference does it make??? So why the heck did MS even ask??


----------



## dawgholla (Aug 2, 2003)

XBOX admin had the conflict issue of asking the owner of the account to change the Gamer Tag!?!?

I knew a person who had "HITLER" as part of the gamer tag and was forced to change!


----------



## dawgholla (Aug 2, 2003)

Commen sense and a small matter of brain, Things such as this could/would be avoided!


----------

